# Uniforms, Aprons...



## sierra11b (Jan 13, 2006)

Where's the best place online to get good uniforms and bib aprons? 

Thanks in advance,

Eric


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

if the powers that be won't get em from your linen service i've been using Newchef in L.A. for a number of years. 60/40 pants are 5 for $99 i believe. Just got a quote on 100% cotton cloth knot basic jackets 6 for $99-not presention jackets but have been doing the job-stick with all cotton, the blends suck ime.

hth


----------



## sushigaijin (Apr 12, 2005)

i've been pretty happy with allheartschef.com for coats and aprons. Prices are good, quality varies between brands/lines.

Erik.


----------



## fletcherous (Jun 20, 2010)

I love the quality I get from chefwear.com and have used them for years, allthough I have got some great deals from happychef.com


----------

